# Culture arriving soon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (27/3/15)

Culture - Lemoberry arriving soon at Sir Vape peeps.

A soda pop vape sensation - Traditional lemonade cooler with a raspberry summer twist.

More details to follow soon ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Awesome news @Sir Vape 
Sounds delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/3/15)

Culture - Limelight arriving soon at Sir Vape

A cosmopolitan vape affair - Juicy grapefruit and a blast of key lime come together in this signature flavour.
A perfect balance of sweet and sour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (29/3/15)

Mmmm.... Sounds good. Those the exact flavour profiles I'm enjoying at the moment


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

I am looking forward to these. Sounds much less sweet than the usual fare.
Where are these jooses brewed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/3/15)

Brewed in the States Andre 

60VG/40PG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Brewed in the States Andre
> 
> 60VG/40PG


Serious? I thought this was from outa Mongolia ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> Serious? I thought this was from outa Mongolia ...


Lol, same here. Even Sir Google could find no trace of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/3/15)

@capetocuba Oh boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/3/15)

Been mixed in the States and we are bottling here  It's one of our brands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (29/3/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Been mixed in the States and we are bottling here  It's one of our brands.


You tricky little hobbit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/4/15)

Coming soon ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

